# Shots of my ADA-120P



## SuRje1976

I have a "journal" on the other forum, but I wanted to post a couple of pictures of my tank here as well. These were taken today. Thanks for looking!


----------



## f2eight

Beautiful tank and setup.


----------



## hmdiscus

Mr. S.
It is a beautiful planted tank. I'm going to buy the exact setup...;>)

Hank


----------



## Nevermore

Very nice! Great use of color!


----------



## ezeke1

Great setup! I really like the balance and the clean look


----------



## cmcnulty

wow. stunning. Great use of color and your cardinals look really great in there. Your sand is so clean! Mine looks crappy like every 5 days, how do you do it?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Beautiful tank, and you can never go wrong with cardinals!! Very nice!!


----------



## skincareaddicted

lovely tank, any closeups available? I am wondering about the taller plant on the right side of the tank, it looks like bamboo.


----------



## jerome63770

Very nice setup. what's the plant at the right back corner ?


----------



## manini

Great looking tank. Really nice use of color.


----------



## redstrat

very nice! I love your reds they really are vibrant.


----------



## Squawkbert

Very nice. I like the "void focal point". If I were you, I'd remove the angel, take pics for contests, then return the angel (teh tank would look a lot larger without him, I think).


----------



## rich311k

Lovely tank. I love the colors and plant choices.


----------



## krisw

Really nice aquascape! I like how to layer the anubias and rock, with 'nana' on the bottom, rock in the middle, and larger barterii above that. Really adds some nice depth. As suggested, you ought to enter this into a contest.


----------



## mrbelvedere138

The bamboo plant I believe is a _Polygonum_ sp., or less likely, an _Arthraxon_ sp.


----------



## SuRje1976

First of all, thanks everyone!

Wow - lots of replies 

For those who asked, the bamboo plant is Polygonom sp. (right on mrb!)

*Hank* - you know I'll be there if you want a hand with the setup!

*cmcnulty* - I cleaned the sand up a day or 2 before the picture. Siphon & topdress. I do it every 2 weeks or so I guess. Not the most fun maintenance chore. 

*skincareaddicted* - I'm really not good with the little digital camera I'm using. This was the best I could do for closeups  Sorry!



















*davis.1841* - I keep the NO3 under 10ppm (between 5-10). If it goes much higher than this, everything turns green. The macrandra stunts terribly as well.

*Squawkbert* - the angel's got to go - I agree. I just have to convince my wife to let me get rid of her. Aside from throwing the scale off, she may have eaten 30 amano shrimp!

Thanks again guys - I'll keep this thread updated with pictures as the tank grows out!


----------



## houseofcards

Nice layout and colors, good job. I'm curious are you diffusing co2 into the inlet on the right side or does it just look that way.


----------



## SuRje1976

houseofcards - The intake is actually a few inches behind the diffuser. The outflow is directly above it. What winds up happening is that some of the tiniest bubbles float over into the intake, and some of them float up and get blown around by the outflow. It works a bit as a diffuser, and a bit as a reactor.


----------



## ianmoede

Tek superiority. Very nice! I think your fert injection system is pretty ingenious as well.


----------



## SuRje1976

*Couple of updated pics...*

I had some time off this week to work on the tank. I have a few updated pics. I did some maintenance in steps over a few days. The last thing I did was clean the glassware. Next time, the last thing I'll do is clean up the sand! As you can see, the shrimp have already gone to work mixing the AquaSoil into the sand. :no: *Sigh* - what can you do...




























I've got a journal of this tank on the other forum. There's lots more pictures over there. Thanks for looking! :-D


----------



## gas

I really like your tank it's clean with beautiful colors.
How old is this setup?


----------



## FelixAvery

i think you should experiment with a white paper background?
it looks lovelyy!


----------



## gas

oh really good idea Felix and not common btw


----------



## SuRje1976

Gaspard - thanks! The tank is almost 6 months old.

Felix - I've been toying with the idea of a background actually. When I do get around to it, I'll post pictures.


----------



## xcooperx

very beautiful tank, nice job  

Whats that plant at the middle, Rotala ???


----------



## Kookaburra

SuRje1976 said:


> Gaspard - thanks! The tank is almost 6 months old.


It's an impressive result in a so short time .... The disposition of the plantation with the "street" in the center is superb !!!


----------



## SuRje1976

Thanks! 

*xcooperx* - the plants in the center (and on the left) are _Rotala rotundifolia._


----------



## LindaC

I love this tank, you've done a great job with the placement of plants, the scape is very good and plants look extremely healthy. When you get a chance, can you post some stats, re: how much light, how often you dose ferts, etc. etc.


----------



## SuRje1976

Linda thank you. Let's see - stats...ok:

Photoperiod 8 hours total, 5.5 hours 108W Tek T5 with 2.5 hours mid-day x 216W. Bulbs half 6500K, half 10000K.


CO2 pressurized, 20-30ppm via diffuser. Slight aeration 24 hours/day via one lily outflow.


Dosing is done daily - micros (Flourish : Flourish Iron @ 7:3 ratio), macros (dry, GW ferts), Equlibrium (using RO/DI) via autodoser (see sig). Dialed in to maintain the following macro parameters:

NO3 = 9.5ppm
PO4 = 1.4ppm
K = ??? - haven't been monitoring, but it's probably pretty high due to the Equilibrium.


Water changes are done daily, 15% via auto-water changer (see sig).



Did I miss anything?


----------



## gas

WC 15% a day, it's a lot though with a auto system it's easy.
Is a DIY auto water change


----------



## SuRje1976

*8 Months In...*

Well, I took some pictures today, and though there haven't been any adjustments to the layout, things have filled in a bit since the last pictures were posted. Here goes:


















































































As always, open to suggestions!!!


----------



## chester

Beautiful scape! When Rotala on the right gets a little higher everything will be in perfect harmony. I think photos with black background could make even better impression.


----------



## manini

Awsome looking tank with excellent growth!! Great job.


----------



## XRTech

Very awesome setup! Looks great!


----------



## bigstick120

Real nice! Only suggestion is maybe replace the java fern on the right with something else? Maybe some crypts. Maybe it just that the rotala needs to grow out a little behind it. Either way, wonderful tank!


----------



## addo

Well I think it looks great! And you should´nt change anything


----------



## UG Dude!

Beautiful tank... Looks better than ever...


----------



## tcy81

very nice setup.
i am amazed with the clear water and healthy plants.


----------



## aquaquang

OMG! Impressive tank!
I can see that your plants are really well grown now and they are very healthy. Especially, the colors of Rotala Indica and Rotala Macandra they both get my attention.

I love your tank, it cleans and well-maintained



bravo!
Quang


----------



## Jessie

Magnificent!
I'm really thrilled to see how wonderful the evolution of this tank has been. You've done a great job; pat yourself on the back!

Where's the fish? 

How has the Rotala macranda been for you? I'm a little sketchy on trying it.


----------



## tom_zg

This is so pretty!!!


----------



## valice

Is the water yellowish?


----------



## krisw

Looks great! I'm not crazy about the plant growing out of the tank, but otherwise, it's wonderful.


----------



## dstephens

I really appreciate the fact that you re sticking with the thread because the transition from your May photos to those from today are very indicative of the kind of success we can acheive with time, patience and staying with how you originally set it up. It looks fantastic, especially the transitional growth from the decorative sand to the anubias, then behind the lush growth of java ferns, etc., Well done and thanks for sharing. It is inspirational. Darrell


----------



## Phil Edwards

Simple. Clean. Elegant. Gorgeous.


----------



## SuRje1976

Thanks so much everyone!!!

*chester* Thanks! I do agree. The rotundifolia on the right dos need to fill in a bit to be correctly proportional!

*bigstick120* - Hmm...hadn't thought about it! Thanks for the suggestion! 

*Jessie* - The fish are in there! At least 30 cardinals. They hide now, because my 2 year old daughter is a maniac. She scares the crap out of them. The macrandra is a fussy plant. I tried it years ago in Flourite dosing EI and it just DIED. It seems to like the parameters its in now, and the AquaSoil. Have I listed parameters anywhere yet?

NO3 - 9.5ppm
PO4 - 1.5ppm
K+ >30ppm (dosing Equilibrium to reconstitute RO/DI water)
gH - 4-5dgH
kH <1dkH
Flourish & Flourish Iron 8mL EACH, daily.

*valice* - Nah - the water is quite clear. Tannins leached out and were removed with water changes several months ago. Could be the white balance on my camera. I'm not too good with it! [smilie=p:


----------



## Legacy2005

the tank looks nice it really filled out from the first pic to the latest ones.


----------



## valice

SuRje1976 said:


> *valice* - Nah - the water is quite clear. Tannins leached out and were removed with water changes several months ago. Could be the white balance on my camera. I'm not too good with it! [smilie=p:[/quote]
> 
> Your white-balance looks good to me.
> People complaining about yellowish waters with ADA. Just checking whether you have the same problem.
> 
> Great growth from the Rotala you have. Nice trim what. Have difficulty myself getting my plants to grow the way I want. Any tips?


----------



## SuRje1976

*Changing gears a bit...*

I know I'm going to take some heat from the photographers here for not turning off the CO2 before taking these, and I definitely deserve it. I was able to use my brothers Canon Digital Rebel XT today (at my daughter's birthday party) and I was pretty impressed with the pictures that were coming out of it. Coincidently, MY WIFE dropped a huge, heavy glass jar on our little 5MP, so a camera purchase will likely be in order soon! 

These pictures deviate from the full tank shots I normally post:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

(Drool). (Envy).

That anubias growth is.........nothing short of a miracle. It is sickening!


----------



## zQ.

Very nice and Clean.Is that Grand Solar II hang over this tank ?
@ DonaldmBoyer :
Hi man,long time no see


----------



## Dany

zQ. said:


> Very nice and Clean.Is that Grand Solar II hang over this tank ?


I pretty sure its a TEK T5HO fixture.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Hey zQ: Yeah...it has been too long! Work issues and hours were finally resolved by taking a different job. Aside from having to travel, I'll be here more often now! Whoo-hoo! 

Getting back to this scape, I just find it amazing that the anubias growth is so lush! Especially in a tank where rotala magenta is growing, because I would think that the light needed to grow the rotala would be so high/intense that algae would grow on the anubias leaves. Major props for the absurd cleanliness of this tank!!


----------



## zQ.

> Getting back to this scape, I just find it amazing that the anubias growth is so lush! Especially in a tank where rotala magenta is growing, because I would think that the light needed to grow the rotala would be so high/intense that algae would grow on the anubias leaves. Major props for the absurd cleanliness of this tank!!


Yeah,as he said,combining those low light and high light plants are difficult,at least for me  
So could you share your exp ?
@ Donald :
I miss your words man 
@ Danny :
Thanks.


----------



## SuRje1976

zQ. said:


> Yeah,as he said,combining those low light and high light plants are difficult,at least for me
> So could you share your exp ?


Hmmm...this is a tough one. Well first off, I think we may overestimate how much light a "high-light" plant really needs. I'm using a 4x54W Teklight (T5HO). The tank gets 2.5 hours of the first bank (108W, or 1.7wpg if you're into that kind of designation), then 3 hours of both banks (216W, or 3.3wpg) and then 2.5 hours of the second bank (108W, or 1.7wpg).

I think maintaining consistent water parameters is very important as well. I keep parameters pretty close to the following:

NO3 = 9ppm
PO4 = 1.5ppm
K = 30ppm (mostly from Equilibrium to reconstitute RO/DI)
Micros dosed @ Flourish 8mL daily, Flourish Iron 8mL daily.
GH = 4 dGH
KH < 1 dKH

Keeping organics under control with water changes (this tank gets a 15% change daily via auto-water changer) helps. Occasional spot treatment with Excel never hurts.


----------



## zQ.

Thanks very much ! I'll try mine,aww gotta do some testing stuff,some thing that i really hate


----------



## iORi

wow that's an amazing tank. gj on it!


----------



## SuRje1976

Realized I haven't updated this in a while! This whole ordeal took place about a month? ago.

Well my intent was to do a little trim....


----------



## Jessie

Sergio! What are you going to do now?


----------



## SuRje1976

LOL - It was redone entirely about 36 hours after previous picture.  Have a look!

Got everything back in the tank approximately where it's going to stay. I've got some tweaking to do. As can be seen, this particular layout is going to rely on trimming. Things haven't really perked back up yet, so it looks a bit dull, but:




























As always, comments & suggestions welcome!


----------



## Aquaspot

Looks like the stem plants are going to be the main attraction in this scape. A lot of work is going to be in to keep the R.macrandra from blocking the A.coffeefolia on the left.

Somehow, I disagree with the A.coffeefolia on the right side. It seems to be stealing attention unless that's planned for?

Overall, a very neat and presentable layout.


----------



## bsmith

Im supprised no one has asked yet but..... WILL YOU PLEASE PM ME WHEN YOU ARE WANTING TO THIN OUT YOUR COFFEOLA PLEASE!!!

The best I have ever seen, absoulutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Mellonman

Very nice, clean and colourful layout...

Maybe you could make the ground slope towards the back of the tank a little bit steeper ?

What is that tall plant with blackish stems on the back right please ?


----------



## bsmith

Mellonman said:


> Very nice, clean and colourful layout...
> 
> Maybe you could make the ground slope towards the back of the tank a little bit steeper ?
> 
> What is that tall plant with blackish stems on the back right please ?


Pretty sure that it's purple bamboo.


----------



## jerome63770

good work ! A very pleasant tank, it's clean and well colored... I really love it


----------



## Jessie

What a relief! The tank is still knock-down beautiful. I'm green (or red??) with envy of your Rotalas.


----------



## helgymatt

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## SuRje1976

*Aquaspot *- Thanks. A lot of work _has_ gone into keeping the macrandra low enough! Regarding the A. coffeefolia on the right, if you're referring to the plant toward the front, I agree to an extent. I A. nana "petite" might be more appropriate there, but I can't bring myself to part with the coffeefolia!

*bsmith782* Thanks so much! Though since the redo I've started to get a bit of GSA on them. Nothing that can't be controlled! :boxing: If I do wind up getting rid of some, I'll let you know! 

*Mellonman* - I've been trimming the rotundifolia to acheive the effect of your suggestion. I'll post pics as soon as I can! bsmith is correct regarding the plant ID. I'm quite certain it is _Poaceae sp._ 'Purple Bamboo'

*Jessie, jerome63770, helgymatt* - thanks so much!


----------



## chadly

Very well done! I personally think the first go round was a little more affective w/ the placement of the plants, although the rescape leaves a lot to be determined. I love the plant choices. some of my favorites. Starting out w/ an abundace of beautiful healthy plants gives you a one-up on most.


----------



## bsmith

SuRje1976;364612
[B said:


> bsmith782[/B] Thanks so much! Though since the redo I've started to get a bit of GSA on them. Nothing that can't be controlled! :boxing: If I do wind up getting rid of some, I'll let you know!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hit me up..... for sure! Thanks.


----------



## Mellonman

SuRje1976 said:


> *Mellonman* - I've been trimming the rotundifolia to acheive the effect of your suggestion. I'll post pics as soon as I can!


I was more talking about a slope in the sand, especially in the path 



> bsmith is correct regarding the plant ID. I'm quite certain it is _Poaceae sp._ 'Purple Bamboo'


Thanks... but too bad... I'm afraid this plant can't be found here in Europe...


----------



## Little

SuRje1976 said:


> I'm quite certain it is _Poaceae sp._ 'Purple Bamboo'


Hello,
Do we have an idea of what specie of Poaceae it is? the Poaceae genus is quite big...
The Polygonum specie is also similar... How could we be sure?

However "this" plant is beautiful. Has it ever flowered?


----------



## jeremy1

Wooooow. You da man


----------



## SuRje1976

*Chadley & Jeremy* - Thanks!

*Mellonman* - I actually had quite a bit more slope in the sand, once upon a time! The shimp took care of that. :doh:

*Little* - I'm sorry I can't be more specific with respect to the species of bamboo. We decided that it was not likely _Polygonum_ because the leaves do not grow from the nodes in the characteristic way that the _Polygonum _ species leaves do. Am I willing to bet my life on it? Probably not, but we're pretty sure! 

Well, there hasn't been too much going on with the tank. I've just been trying to focus on the trimming to get things to thicken up, and to stay low!

Here's a pictrure from right BEFORE the first trim after the redo:










And a few from right after:




























And after things filled in a bit:










I've actually trimmed the tank back pretty hard since the last picture. I'm trying something a little different with the center stand of _R. rotundifolia_. I'm trying to creat a concave slope, front to back. I just trimmed it the day before yesterday?










A few things possibly worth noting. I STOPPED dosing KNO3 for about a week and a half maybe? I was trying to see if I could get my R. macrandra and R. rotundifolia to color up a bit, as they always seem to lose their redness after they get trimmed. Well, it didn't really work! AND as you can see from some of the pictures above, the Anubias "petite" is beginning to show signs of nitrogen deficiency. SO, it seems that the color thing is a light issue. The plants would get a lot more color as they approached the surface with the old layout. Now, they're not really _allowed _to approach the surface! I dosed KNO3 manually, plugged the pump on the autodoser back in, and I increased by lighting "burst" period from 3 to 4 hours. I may increase it more. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Little

SuRje1976 said:


> *Chadley & Jeremy* - Thanks!
> *Little* - I'm sorry I can't be more specific with respect to the species of bamboo. We decided that it was not likely _Polygonum_ because the leaves do not grow from the nodes in the characteristic way that the _Polygonum _ species leaves do. Am I willing to bet my life on it? Probably not, but we're pretty sure!


Thank you. That's quite specific! Now I know the difference between Polygonum & Poaceae.
However I was wondering how you do get these plants?
This tank is really wonderful! fantastic pictures!


----------



## AQUAMX

Hi Sergio

Very beautiful and neat aquascapes.

I am suffering with my shrimp spreading aquasoil onto my bright sand. Can you please share your method of removing the soil from the sand?

Well done

Brad


----------



## SuRje1976

*Little* - I was very fortunate to have a local hobbyist growing them. I have no idea where I would have gotten the plant otherwise!

*AQUAMX* - Cursed shrimp!  They certainly do make maintaining a separate substrate challenging. To clean the soil from the sand, I just siphon off the top layer and siphon out everything right at the glass. Then I just "top-dress" with fresh sand. The broader your physical barrier (I'm using rock), the less mixing you'll get. I've got spots where there's about an inch between the Aqua soil and the sand where I get a lot of mixing, and I have areas of about 3 inches where I get none at all! Hope this is helpful!


----------



## SuRje1976

Just a quick update. The tank is in another transition phase at the moment. Here are some recent pictures:























































I removed the _Rotala macrandra _and replaced it with _Rotala sp_. 'Colorata'. As can be seen, the colorata looks too similar to the _R. rotundifolia_, and in person actually makes the rotundifolia look washed out. So the rotundifolia will be coming out. I'm trying to figure out what to replace it with at this point. As always, suggestions are welcome!

I've got to get more wood too. What I have in there - all 30lbs or more of it have been swallowed up by the plants. Thinking ADA Blackwood. A few large and a few smaller pieces. Will place an order soon!


----------



## Tex Gal

Beautiful tank. I liked it with a little more of the bamboo on the right. It gives it a little more interest. 

I have also found that the reds depend on the light and a little more iron. It doesn't seem to matter what I do with the nitrogen.


----------



## Mark1

I´m glad to find your thread again, your tank is great is and has been a great inspiration, although I find it in a difficult stage of change...you´ve come far from what you started off.

Where might it end ?

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## bratyboy2

your use of color and texture is beautiful. great work


----------



## doubleott05

update?


----------



## SuRje1976

Lol!










Will have more in a month or two...


----------



## doubleott05

hokie dokie


----------



## bigstick120

Did something happen to the tank, or just time for a change?


----------



## foofooree

Hey! It's good to see an update 
I can't wait to see this tank up and running again. Your last scape was such an inspiration for my 90P


----------



## shark1505

What happened!!!


----------



## doubleott05

hes rebuilding man


----------



## NowMed

Wow!! Amazing tank!! Your scape is perfect… Well, your tank just looks perfect!! Love it!


----------



## virgo888

looks great.


----------

